# Success off-leash! But aggression on leash.



## Amy11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey! I am new to the forum.. just posted an introduction yesterday about my 10-month puppy Penny. Most likely a Vizsla mix.

I need some advice.. she has come SO far, when it comes to her behavior. We never used a trainer, and she learned basic commands extremely quickly! We have corrected most of the biting, jumping, and now she walks loose-leash which I thought would never happen!!

There is only one big problem that I HATE and I need to get corrected asap. When we walk Penny on the leash she will be a perfect angel. She tries to pull a little, but is much better at staying close. However, when a person/couple/mom & child approach us to pass us on the sidewalk, Penny becomes very bad. She slows down, the hair raises on her back, and she growls and snarls, literally lunging at the people right as they pass by. Sometimes lunging at their back legs! It is so uncharacteristic of her, and it really scares some people. She is the sweetest dog, but she seems so nasty! She did not used to do this when we walked her as a smaller puppy.

It is almost a protective behavior, like she thinks the people are coming at us to attack us. However they are normally saying "aww what a cute dog" and don't seem threatening at all. Is it the leash that is making her act this way? When we are at the dog park, she goes up to every single dog and person, licking and wagging her tail. No barking or growling.

So, my boyfriend and I took her to our State Park last night and I decided we should work on it. We had never taken her on a long OFF-leash walk before, but knew that she would stay close because she never tries to run off. We came equipped with many treats just in case. She was PERFECT and it was so exciting!!! She would trot ahead a little, then stop and look back to let us catch up. Then we saw some runners and walkers every so often, so we made her come, sit, and stay for a treat as the runner would pass. The first time, she jumped on a guy. He was nice, so he laughed it off. The second time, she growled but stayed put because we held her collar. The third time, she was quiet and not as anxious.

Our method seemed to work, but she was off the leash. So my concern is that the leash is making her act aggressive. Has anyone had similar problems? And how did you fix it?? I just don't want to be so embarrassed by her behavior when we are walking, and I don't want her to scare people. She is strong, so it is sometimes hard for me to hold her back.

Please let me know if you have any suggestions! And sorry this is so long, but I wanted to be detailed. Thanks!!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

There is such a thing as on-leash aggression - a trainer mentioned that our girl might have it which I disagree with, however, I ignore the trainer at my own risk! (As Datacan once rightly told me :).

We were told about BAT (Behaviour Adjustment Training) for this, although, to get it perfect I would think you may have to enlist a trainer. 

http://functionalrewards.com is the website for BAT training, there are also videos on Youtube. Also, here is my thread on the matter from a little while ago: 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8590.msg66314.html#msg66314

I know it's not nice, so I wish you and Penny all the best!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Amy,

This isnt so much aggression as it is anxiety.."Stranger danger". It sounds like its happening off lead, too, from you description. The way you handle it on lead is the way you're handling it off lead, by anticipating the encounter in advance, having her sit, keeping her calm, talking to her, and offering a treat...verbal and physical..lots of hugs!...not just food. After a while, she'll pair the anxiety producing situation of stranger with the comfort and reassurance of your presence and she'll be fine.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I also have a 10m/o who has come a long way from reacting to people while on walks. He went from lunging (to say hello) as a small puppy, to freaking out if someone came up from behind us. I started treating him AS we walked past people, but never stopped, never talked to him/tried to keep him calm etc. I find that if I stop, I'm giving in to his anxiety or fear in the situation. If we keep moving then we have somewhere to go and he doesn't have time to worry about who is approaching/what will happen. When we walk past people now his reaction is to look at me and anticipate a treat.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

lonestar said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> This isnt so much aggression as it is anxiety.."Stranger danger". It sounds like its happening off lead, too, from you description. The way you handle it on lead is the way you're handling it off lead, by anticipating the encounter in advance, having her sit, keeping her calm, talking to her, and offering a treat...verbal and physical..lots of hugs!...not just food. After a while, she'll pair the anxiety producing situation of stranger with the comfort and reassurance of your presence and she'll be fine.


I wouldn't advise having her sit, talking to her, or even praising her with hugs in this situation. You are trying to teach her to be confident through your confidence, and you'll show her you can protect her by not acknowledging what she perceives as dangerous - because it isn't!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's a bugger on her lead when strangers want to stoke her, she won't have it at all. Partly my own fault I guess for not socialising her enough to strangers when she was a pup. If I'm going into town with her now I put a soft muzzle on her and let people give her a quick stroke as long as they don't go overboard.


----------



## Amy11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the advice!! I think I am going to try giving her treats as we walk past people without stopping... thanks Watson!! That is something I haven't tried yet, so I'm thinking it may work.

All the Vizsla owners on this forum are so helpful and willing to give advice to strangers.. I am SO impressed and thankful. =)


----------

